# LSE market data



## CamKawa (13 December 2008)

Anyone care to recommend a good data provider for the LSE? I'm happy to pay for a premium service.


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2008)

CamKawa said:


> Anyone care to recommend a good data provider for the LSE? I'm happy to pay for a premium service.





I get mine from Just data.
Had it for years and was one of the first with Just Data so fortunate enough to be on the one off lifetime data plan.
You'll need to contact them to find out costings.

I notice your with IB.
Esignal will have it and every other bourse you need.


----------



## CamKawa (13 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> I get mine from Just data.
> Had it for years and was one of the first with Just Data so fortunate enough to be on the one off lifetime data plan.
> You'll need to contact them to find out costings.
> 
> ...



I've had a look at eSignal. I'm after EOD and intraday data just like
http://www.esignal.com/ondemand/default.aspx
however if you look at fine print at the bottom of the page it says "Please note: eSignal OnDemand data is not available for use with third party software applications. " and my weapon of choice is Amibroker. 

I'll have look at Just Data. Thanks.


----------

